# Oldham Signature 10" 50T Carbide saw blade



## theviking (Mar 9, 2010)

I have two Oldham Signature Series 10" 50T saw blades. The second one was purchased about 3 years ago. Excellent blade for cross cutting and ripping. Shiny smooth cuts. I would like to purchase another and have ordered from two sites that offer the blade. The photo shows the correct blade but in both cases they ship an Oldham ProSeries blade of lower quality part number 1007150. Does anyone know a source for the "real" Oldham Signature Series blade.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer?


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Try the closest DeWalt SC. Oldham is part of the "Tool Group"
MC


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

AFAIK, B&D took ownership of Oldham when they bought Pentair a few years ago, and I don't believe that Oldham signature series is still being marketed. You may still find some new old stock, but keep in mind the design and manufacturing for this blade is likely 10+ years old....there have been numerous advances across the board for blade technology. 

While the Signature was a very nice line, there are others that are comparable. Freud LU84 (LU83TK), Infinity 010-050 (010-150 TK), Amana Tool 610504, DeWalt DW7640/Delta 35-7640, and Tenryu RS25550 are all excellent examples of this style blade. CMT also makes similar a 50T ATB/R that I haven't tried yet. All $40 to $70...

Note for those who aren't aware...the Oldham Signature series is a considerable step up from the Contractor grade line that's currently found in home centers....I would not bother with the other Oldham lines. Also worth noting is the Stanley Tool is in the process of or already has purchased B&D


----------



## theviking (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses. Yes, I tried the manufacturer, B&D, the response was that they no longer offer the Signature Series.

knotscott,
I see from customer reviews that you have tried the blades recommended. The Signature Series has a .095 body. The thin kerf blades do not. I am running a SawStop contactor series with enough power to pull the normal kerf blades for the boards I cut. From my search on the blades you recommended only the Amana, Tenryu and the Delta have ~.095 body thickness. Of those three which would you recommend for silky smooth cuts ripping and crosscutting. Do you know the tooth angles from the Signature Series? I am also looking for good quality carbide with enough body for 10 or more sharpenings.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know the parameters of the Signature blade, but the kerf width at the teeth is more critical than body thickness for matching your splitter and ZCIs. Most of those I listed are considered full kerf (unless noted) and hover close to 0.125", but the DeWalt/Delta 7640 is 0.118", and the Amana is 0.135". 

The best performer of the 50T ATB/R blades I've used is the Infinity 010-050 (on sale @ $60). The 3 you mentioned are all fairly close in performance, as are the others I listed, and all are very good. The Amana 610504 has the most carbide, and is a great deal at $50. I will note that I haven't yet tried a 50T ATB/R blade that really equals the performance of the best of the premium 40T blades like the Forrest WWII, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Infinity Super General, and Tenryu Gold Medal, thought the Infinity 010-050 is closest. The Super General has a Hi-ATB grind with a dual side grind that gives it the lowest tearout and most highly polished edge of any of the general purpose/combo blades I've tried...its superior in ply, sheetgoods, crosscuts, and clean rips to ~ 6/4". It has huge carbide for many resharpenings, but the steep beveled tips will abrade a bit more quickly than a standard ATB or ATB/R grind (never a free lunch). 

Hey! While looking for a specs on the Oldham blade, I ran into this listing on Ebay...two available! $22 plus s/h. Kerf width is listed 0.110".


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Tenryu has the body and the best carbide I've found. I run a 1.25 hp saw and my Tenryu rips through 8/4 mesquite like it's butter. 
Gene


----------



## theviking (Mar 9, 2010)

knotscott, your comments on the carbide size and quality: Tenryu vs Amana?

The ebay site was selling the ProSeries represented as the Signature series. Thanks for the link.

I remember the game that Alan was called for a defensive holding on the 2 and made 3 sacks takeing them back to the 40.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

theviking said:


> knotscott, your comments on the carbide size and quality: Tenryu vs Amana? ...


Both Amana and Tenryu have multiple lines that represent different markets, and different quality and price levels. The Tenryu Rapid Cut series is the only series I know of that offers a 50T ATB/R, but I don't know all their blades. The Tenryu RS25550 is a very good blade that retails and about the same price as the Amana Tool 610504. Carbide quality is about the same...all micrograin C-4 hardness, etc., manufacturing precision is similar too, carbide size weighs heavily in Amana's favor in this case....the teeth are huge. 

610504:

















RS25550:


----------



## 2012familyof4 (Oct 12, 2012)

*oldham pro series 14" 36 tooth carbide rip saws......*

i have 5 of these oldham pro series saw blades i am trying to sell. brand new still sealed in package. i know this thread is outdated. but if you go to ebay, and are in the USA, look me up by the name 2012familyof4, or the oldham pro series 14". im trying to unload these brand new still sealed VERY HARD to find items. sorry i know it's a sales ploy. buy it now is at 100 bucks. with 20 bucks shipping to any of the lower 48 states. AK, and HI will be a little higher shipping, but i will do it. trying to clean house before husband gets stationed elsewhere. get them while you can....


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a friend give me a couple of the new Irwin brand Marples 10" saw blades. They're good quality and give great cuts.


----------

